# My first post - almost home



## Russell_C (Jul 26, 2007)

I've been lurking for a while because my systems have been boxed up for over a year. Long story short we're having a house built. Original estimate was 1st qrt (they didn't specify the year though). Anyway I did a walk thru with the electrician to discuss placement of speakers an cables so it looks as if I'll be in before the end of the year. I'll post some pictures soon when we are putting in the pre-construction brackets, back boxes, pulling speaker wire etc. We'll have three systems a 7.2 channel HT and 2 ch system in the basement another 5.1 systems on the main floor a second zone on the deck. **** I'm getting excited just writing about it....more later.:jump:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome, Russ. Can't wait to see pictures of your setups!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep... welcome to the Shack and we absolutely must see it develop... :T

I moved this to Design and Construction.


----------



## santora (Jul 31, 2007)

Welcome to the shack. Please share some pictures with us as construction continues. 

Good Luck!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum :wave::wave:



> ... my systems have been boxed up for over a year...


I can believe it :rubeyes: ... How did you manage all this time to keep those boxes closed???
If it were me ... with those new toys, I start playing with them inmediatelly :bigsmile::bigsmile:

Good Luck with your project ... we'll be waiting for pictures :T


----------



## Russell_C (Jul 26, 2007)

Well not quite accurate as I stated we thought we'd be living with my mom about six months. When it became obvious that it was going to be longer I took my HT amp & processor and the speakers from my 2 channel system one of my subs and a old dvd player and connected it all to my mom's 27" TV and that had to hold me. But knowing what I have boxed up this was just a bandaid but it carried me through. My first film I plan on watching is Transformers (HD version). My wife doesn't know this yet but I'm picking up a blu-ray for the system on the main floor


----------



## Russell_C (Jul 26, 2007)

Well finally got to the point of pulling wires I have some pics not much just pre-construction brackets and wires. :yay: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ Oh by the way there are pictures of my two channel rig from my old place.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

You might want to consider PVC conduit before it's too late. It makes running new wires a snap. It's not too expensive to do while the drywall is off. It makes the room look a lot cleaner too without wires running all over the place.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Sounds like an interesting project Russ..
What size room will the HT be, and have you decided on a projection system yet?


----------



## Russell_C (Jul 26, 2007)

We'll be using a 50" plasma in the basement and 42" LCD upstairs.


----------



## Russell_C (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh yeah the room is approx. 14' x 28' with 9' ceilings


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

Welcome to the shack Russ!


----------



## Russell_C (Jul 26, 2007)

Well I'd hope to be home by years end, but that's not going to happen I've added a couple pics
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page2/


----------



## Russell_C (Jul 26, 2007)

I've added a couple more shots the weather this winter in Chi-town has really slowed things down. I was prepping cables and wall plates last night. Got word that our plasma lift (for living room) is ready to ship. The next photos will be installation photos followed by the finished product. I did order a pair of Odyssey Lorelei's for my two channel system!


----------



## Russell_C (Jul 26, 2007)

Oops here they are http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Very nice. IT almost looks like my room minus the :duh: bulkheads in mine. Man I love HT rooms. Looks like you've got a nice one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice Room!


----------



## Russell_C (Jul 26, 2007)

Finally we got our closing date - April 15th thought I'd never look forward to that date - I should be posting more pics as I finish assembling the systems I've added a couple of more since the carpet went in. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1


----------



## Russell_C (Jul 26, 2007)

I started to put my space together and you know what my rack was shipped with mismatch rails so I could not assemble it correctly. They are shipping a replacement should be up and running in about a week http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Yah gotta hate that when you're 99.9% done and are held up by something else. I feel your pain :wits-end:. I really dig the panel you have behind your rack.

What do your kids think about your HT hobby? Mine really enjoy it and are thrilled to have a "movie theater" in their basement.


----------



## Russell_C (Jul 26, 2007)

The kids love it and can't wait until it's done either, we do have a smaller theater upstairs that's up and running. But you know us guys, I must get the big rig up and running ASAP!


----------



## Russell_C (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm up and running check out the photos here http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1


----------

